# Wanted: GON Sticker



## fireman134

I am a new subscriber to GON and am looking to purchase one of the ever so popular GON Stickers for my truck to proudly display my appreciation for what the publication does for outdoorsmen.  I am pretty sure you know the one I am referring to.  If you can help please let me know.


----------



## Gun Docc

PM me your address and i'll send you a couple for free


----------



## Branchminnow

Ive got a few as well.


----------



## patterstdeer

*GON sticker*

I too would like to have a couple stickers . I joined a while back and thought I would have gotten one but never did. Anyone with any extras please let me know. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Branchminnow

pm me and ill help you out.


----------



## Toffy

*Free Stickers*

The GON stickers are free.
Send a Stamed, self-addressed envelope to
GON 
4331 Seven Islands Rd.
Madison, GA 30650
and your stickers will be in return mail.
Thanks


----------



## fireman134

*Thanks to everyone*

Thank you to everyone for your reply.  Your help was gracious.  Good Luck This Season>>>


----------



## patterstdeer

*GON stickers*

Branchminnow, I appreciate the stickers you sent me in the mail the other day. If there is anything I can help you out with let me know. Once again, thanks a lot.


----------



## TheLurch

*sticker*

anybody got any left? id love to get my hands on two of them. one for the truck and one for the boat. thanks.


----------



## boneboy96

TheLurch said:


> anybody got any left? id love to get my hands on two of them. one for the truck and one for the boat. thanks.



read post # 6


----------



## scanda

ttt

I would proudly display 1.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

boneboy96 said:


> read post # 6





scanda said:


> ttt
> 
> I would proudly display 1.


----------



## KMAS626

Anyone got any extras? I would like to proudly display one on my truck.


----------



## rvick

does anyone happen to have any of the original smaller, round GON stickers? the one on my old hunting truck is about faded out.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver

I,ve got like 8-10. PM me your addy.

ETA: Crap I didn't realize this was so old, thats what I get for getting bored and browsing and not paying attention.


----------



## CraigS1001

No kidding....I was in Atlantic City, NJ last month and saw a GON decal on an F250 4 door truck.  It had Irwin county tags on it which means it is from the Ocilla area.  By the way, my entire family (both sides) is from Ocilla/Fitzgerald/Tifton/Irwinville area.

I'd like to have one myself!



FF-Emt Diver said:


> I,ve got like 8-10. PM me your addy.
> 
> ETA: Crap I didn't realize this was so old, thats what I get for getting bored and browsing and not paying attention.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver

*Decal*

While The GON sticker is cool, I like this one too
I got a few of them floating around


----------



## camodano

*stickers*

i'll take a couple if anyone has any left. for my son of course. Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus

Come to the Outdoor Blast next month, and I`ll see to it that you get a couple.


----------



## SouthernProperZ

I'm new to the forum and would also like to rep a GON sticker..dont think i can make it to the Outdoor Blast. So is there any other way I could get a few? One for the truck atleast..


----------



## boneboy96

The GON stickers are free.
Send a Stamped, self-addressed envelope to
GON 
4331 Seven Islands Rd.
Madison, GA 30650
and your stickers will be in return mail.
Thanks


----------



## mattech

Nicodemus said:


> Come to the Outdoor Blast next month, and I`ll see to it that you get a couple.




the GON booth throws a bunch on the table, free for the takin' along with actual magazines.




boneboy96 said:


> The GON stickers are free.
> Send a Stamped, self-addressed envelope to
> GON
> 4331 Seven Islands Rd.
> Madison, GA 30650
> and your stickers will be in return mail.
> Thanks




or if ya don't make it then follow these directions. I also learned that they do not send you the stickers when you subscribe to the magazine, but when it is time to renew they send you one with each reminder.


----------



## chapparal

*Thanks GON*

I sent in the self addressed envelope as per instructions and within a few short days I had my sweet GON stickers. Awesome turn around time. My truck will be the envy of the neighborhood. 

I give 2 dancing bananas and a rock on!


----------



## Skoal Brother

Is this address still good for the stickers.  Mine has seen better days.

GON 
4331 Seven Islands Rd.
Madison, GA 30650


----------



## boneboy96

Skoal Brother said:


> Is this address still good for the stickers.  Mine has seen better days.
> 
> GON
> 4331 Seven Islands Rd.
> Madison, GA 30650



Yes!


----------



## OconeeOutdoorsman

Where can I get them. Is the address still good and are they still free?


----------



## BigCats

Yeah I'd like a couple camo ones to go on my welding hood and hard hat


----------



## 01Foreman400

BigCats said:


> Yeah I'd like a couple camo ones to go on my welding hood and hard hat



http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=115&cid=170


----------



## Semi-Pro

01Foreman400 said:


> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=115&cid=170



never seen one of those, pretty cool


----------

